# Bucket list achievement



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Always admired the Odds for their clever lyrics and Beatles-like song craftsmanship. Mid 90’s to present they have always been in my musical mind. 

But I’m biased. My high school buddy Doug Elliott is the bass player and vocalist for the band. Bias aside, they are still one of the better rock and pop bands that this country has produced.

For those curious, I am using my trusty Collings 290 and Mesa Boogie Fillmore 50 head and 1x12 cab. Truly a great sounding rig.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

To clarify, this was 3 weeks ago at Jasper Legion in little ole’ Jasper, Alberta where Doug grew up. The Odds have played here over the years but this is the first time we got to hook up.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty cool
Man. Good stuff. I wanna play live with Led Zeppelin!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I know they had their moment in the sun, but criminally under appreciated. Tremendous songwriters and players.

NICE job man.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

@JMann is there by any chance a Zevon story you could share?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've always loved The Odds, just a terrific band.

And 2 thumbs up for them doing Heterosexual Man in todays climate


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

So cool. Love The Odds. It Falls Apart is one of my all-time favourites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

